# Interesting primitive arrow



## Heartstarter (Nov 11, 2016)

My friend Im trying to get the quiver for in a earlier post has this arrow that is clearly for fishing. He did business for years with a man whose family owned a stage coach company back in the 1850's and this arrow was displayed for generations in the companies headquarters then passed down abd ultimately gifted to my son in laws dad. The story goes that a stagecoach was attacked by a group of indians and in arrival in town, this arrow was imbedded in a puece of luggage straped to the back of the coach. I have no reason to doubt the story but I cant figure out what the tip would be made of, the upper is river cane and ive never seen vanes secured in that manner. I know there are experts here in these matters and would appreciate some input.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 11, 2016)

Dang thats cool.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

can you post a pic of the whole arrow at one time please ...

and what is the barb made from ....


----------



## Heartstarter (Nov 11, 2016)

I forgot to mention that this arrow is at least 4 ft long.


----------



## Heartstarter (Nov 11, 2016)

Nuge, because of how long it is I couldnt get the whole arrow and show any detail but its at least 4ft long. The first pic is the tip and its around 18 inches and has serrations in it. I have no idea what it could have been made from. My first thought was maybe porcupine quill but it seems too big in diameter and too long for that although Im certainly no authority on quills. The middle pic is where the serrated end is joined to the river cane and the third is of the way the vanes are attached. I can ask him to send more pics if it would help you gain more info, he is interested in the history of the arrow and isnt trying to hoodoo anyone. It seems legit but may not be, thats why Im asking for you guys input. Thanks


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks very central/south American to me. Barbed hardwood points carved from dense tropical hardwoods were/are quite common for forest game. There are several species of bamboo that are native there and all were used extensively. Tangential fletch is the most common fletching used there. Their arrows are commonly 4'-5' long. Fish arrows usually do not have fletching at all.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

chehawknapper said:


> Fish arrows usually do not have fletching at all.



Why no fletching on a fishing arrow , because of short shots no need for stabilization .....


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 11, 2016)

Short shots - not needed and would only work for the first shot until you dried out the fletching. Waste of time. Spined correctly with correct forward of center balance any arrow is accurate for a short distance.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

chehawknapper said:


> Short shots - not needed and would only work for the first shot until you dried out the fletching. Waste of time. Spined correctly with correct forward of center balance any arrow is accurate for a short distance.



gotcha ....


----------



## Heartstarter (Nov 11, 2016)

Thats interesting. It makes sense, I knew you guys would be able to shed some light on it. That tip is cool, its very hard and polished almost like antler but isnt antler. The serrations are very precise. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Katalee (Nov 12, 2016)

the point, maybe a stingray barb. just a guess,


----------



## GLS (Nov 12, 2016)

Katalee said:


> the point, maybe a stingray barb. just a guess,


 Nope.  Google stingray barb and see the difference.  Gil


----------



## Katalee (Nov 12, 2016)

just a guess. but would like to know.


----------



## Heartstarter (Nov 12, 2016)

I think Chewhawknapper solved the mystery, the tip is 18 inches or so and the diameter of the shaft so it's way to big for a stingray barb. I agree that a large one would make a wicked arrow tip.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2016)

That is definitely a South American arrow, that is pretty much the style and size of shaft, head, and fletching that almost all the Amazon tribes use.


----------



## GLS (Dec 1, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> That is definitely a South American arrow, that is pretty much the style and size of shaft, head, and fletching that almost all the Amazon tribes use.


Any idea how the stage coach got down there and back?


----------



## deplorable jones (Jan 5, 2017)

*odd arrow source*

We had an exchange student from Indonesia that brought several such arrows with him.   The points were an extremely dark, hard, wood.  Maybe ironwood.


----------

